# Sunny and Shelby Share Some Fun!



## FaeryBee

*Sunny and Shelby Share Some Fun!

Hey! My cuttlebone is on the other side!










No doubt about it, I'm a lucky bird!










I love this playgym. 










Shelby, let's see what that is all about










I can climb this easy!










This isn't bad










Is it time for a snack yet?










So glad Momma decided we could have a honey treat today!










The sunshine makes me look like a little glow-birdie.










So, what should we do next?










I know, I know... Let's Race around the room some more!










Squawk, Squawk -- I'm a cute little ducky










Hmmm, Sunny's down there on the floor now










Shelby, this carpet is really soft and cushy










Shelby, aren't you glad the dogs aren't in here?










I think I'm getting tired now.










The Sunshine Boys thank everyone for sharing their fun!
:wave:*


----------



## louara

Those boys sure are active! Looks like they are having loads of fun


----------



## jellyblue

The Sunshine boys brightened up a gloomy day! Thanks, Deb. The photos and captions are great!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


louara said:



Those boys sure are active! Looks like they are having loads of fun 

Click to expand...

 Louara, Sunny and Shelby just love their out-of-cage time and have tons of fun both in and out of their palace. 
They are truly delightful little budgies. 



jellyblue said:



The Sunshine boys brightened up a gloomy day! Thanks, Deb. The photos and captions are great!

Click to expand...

The Sunshine Boys are great at brightening up even the gloomiest of days, Susan.  Glad you enjoyed seeing them.*


----------



## eduardo

Great photos, your camera must be really good. 
I can't take any good photos right now because I lost my charger while I was on vacation. The cellphone doesn't make good photos.
Your budgies look so healthy, vibrant colors.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VickyLouise

What a great adventure they've had! Such lucky guys 

Thank you for sharing their day with us :loveeyes:


----------



## PickySquakerz

You havew such cute and healthy little birds!


----------



## Ken

Fantastic pic's, what lucky Budgies to have such a cool set up no wonder they look like they are having a ball.


----------



## jane1888

awe debs the boys are growing up so quickly i love all your captions they are so funny


----------



## Keets4Ever

Sunny and Shelby are soooo sweet. I think your captions are too cool. They always make me smile


----------



## SouthernFried

Great pics of the boys! I like how active they are outside their cage.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


eduardo said:



Your budgies look so healthy, vibrant colors.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Dee - That's a great compliment. 



VickyLouise said:



What a great adventure they've had!

Click to expand...

They did indeed and were a bit tuckered out after all their lovely play-time. 



PickySquakerz said:



You have such cute and healthy little birds!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jenny! 



Ken said:



Fantastic pic's, what lucky Budgies to have such a cool set up no wonder they look like they are having a ball.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ken -- they love their play areas.



jane1888 said:



awe debs the boys are growing up so quickly i love all your captions they are so funny 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jane -- I can't believe they are a year old!! 



Keets4Ever said:



Sunny and Shelby are soooo sweet. I think your captions are too cool. They always make me smile 

Click to expand...

That makes me happy, Will! I love to make people smile. 



SouthernFried said:



Great pics of the boys! I like how active they are outside their cage. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Tiffanie -- they sure are fun to watch.*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*


FaeryBee said:



I know, I know... Let's Race around the room some more!












Click to expand...

This photo looks like they're having a conference  Great photos!!*


----------



## jkmom

i sure enjoyed that  such pretty and happy little birdies.. Your sunny bird looks a whole like my Rylee bird  Dont you just get closser and closer to them the more time you spend... I had forgotton what joys they were and YES, they do brighten your day.. Thanks so much for sharing that


----------



## ErnieAngel

Looks like they're having so much fun. So many toys to play with. Sooo CUUUTE!!!


----------



## Shahzadi

The pictures of them on the carpet are so cute.


----------



## SPBudgie

The Sunshine Boys ROCK!!! How brilliant, cute, and funny they are, not to mention your (always) amusing captions. I know they've brightened your days, as well as ours. Thanks for sharing your life!


----------



## Erika

*Deb, thanks once again for sharing some pics of your wonderful boys  they are too cute and beautiful. The pic where they are discussing what to do next is my fave, you can tell by these photos what a wonderful and loving birdee momma you are, and how happy your boys are :hug:*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Oh, your fids are so sweet. Makes me want to adopt another budgie for Sunny....he seems lonely a lot of the time. There were only three birds in his cage at the store and I wonder if he was bonded with one and misses it.

Am looking for some on craigs list. There are two that I am looking at (one with white coloring and blue, but then I'll feel bad for the one left.

My landlord said I could have "a bird" what would he do if I end up with three...oh my, what a predicament.:budgie::budgie::budgie:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


JuliosMom said:




This photo looks like they're having a conference  Great photos!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill!



jkmom said:



i sure enjoyed that  such pretty and happy little birdies..

Click to expand...

Thank you -- they are happy little birdies. 



ErnieAngel said:



Looks like they're having so much fun. So many toys to play with. Sooo CUUUTE!!! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, they love their toys (and I love buying and/or making them) 



i♥mybudgies;960635 said:



The pictures of them on the carpet are so cute. 

Click to expand...

Thanks! 



SPBudgie said:



The Sunshine Boys ROCK!!! How brilliant, cute, and funny they are, not to mention your (always) amusing captions. I know they've brightened your days, as well as ours. Thanks for sharing your life!

Click to expand...

Thank you -- I must admit Sunny and Shelby are a real joy!



Erika said:



Deb, thanks once again for sharing some pics of your wonderful boys  they are too cute and beautiful. The pic where they are discussing what to do next is my fave, you can tell by these photos what a wonderful and loving birdee momma you are, and how happy your boys are :hug:

Click to expand...

Erika, That means a lot to me, thank you! :hug:



NanaLucy129 said:



Oh, your fids are so sweet. Makes me want to adopt another budgie for Sunny....he seems lonely a lot of the time. 

Click to expand...

I love that my birds have one another -- they have such a great time playing together. I doubt your landlord would ever guess you have more than one bird. 
But, maybe I'm not really helping your decision. :decision:*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Thanks Deb...ha.....I am almost falling off the fence here. I see how happy yours are and Oh, it is so hard to decide. I feel so sorry for birds that are unwanted. We will see.................what happens. If it is meant to be or not.*


----------



## Erika

*Lucy, why not just ask your landlord, and give your reasons why you want another? It will hardly be much more noise or mess  If they say no, you know there is no point teasing yourself with looking at budgies who need a home... if they say yes, then you can make the decision to get another or not *


----------



## Cheeno

Excellent photos. Lovely to see happy and healthy budgies enjoying playtime together. I'm a little wary of the hanging threads in the third photo - with such threads in close proximity, there's always the risk of entanglement. Could you use a sturdier, thicker thread? Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Sammiejw

Made me smile! cute!! adventures of the twosome! look forward to future snaps too


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NanaLucy129 said:



Thanks Deb...ha.....I am almost falling off the fence here. I see how happy yours are and Oh, it is so hard to decide. I feel so sorry for birds that are unwanted. We will see.................what happens. If it is meant to be or not.

Click to expand...

 Lucy - Erika gave you GREAT advice. :hug:



Erika said:



Lucy, why not just ask your landlord, and give your reasons why you want another? It will hardly be much more noise or mess  If they say no, you know there is no point teasing yourself with looking at budgies who need a home... if they say yes, then you can make the decision to get another or not 

Click to expand...

 Wonderful advice!



Cheeno said:



Excellent photos. Lovely to see happy and healthy budgies enjoying playtime together. I'm a little wary of the hanging threads in the third photo - with such threads in close proximity, there's always the risk of entanglement. Could you use a sturdier, thicker thread? Thanks for sharing the photos.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Eamon! I appreciate your concern, but don't worry about the strings -- those are the cords to my window blinds. I'm with The Sunshine Boys when they are playing with the cords. If I leave the house while they are out, the cords can be safely stowed away so Sunny and Shelby can't get to them.



Sammiejw said:



Made me smile! cute!! adventures of the twosome! look forward to future snaps too 

Click to expand...

Thanks! :wave:*


----------



## Passenger

Awesome pictures of your handsome boys, Deb!

Lillie: Mrs. Deb, my two boyfriends look extremely handsome in their pictures


----------



## eduardo

NanaLucy129 said:


> *Thanks Deb...ha.....I am almost falling off the fence here. I see how happy yours are and Oh, it is so hard to decide. I feel so sorry for birds that are unwanted. We will see.................what happens. If it is meant to be or not.*


Lucy, 
one more budgie will not make that much difference in noise and mess level. I would go ahead and get another bird, Sunny boy will be so happy. I am sure the landlord will be very understanding.
We live in a very nice, and pretty picky apartment complex here. We have a spacious two-bedroom place, and everyone is allowed only two dogs or cats per place. Well, I asked them about birds, and they said that birds don't count as pets - go figure- so I was allowed to get budgies. Here I am, after a few months, I have four budgies and two cockatiels, LOL. I bet they regret their decision now, haha.
One of my neighbors kept two lovebirds on her balcony here, and they were pretty noisy and no one said a word.
I think some people can be much noisier and messier than some animals, LOL.
I do hope you can get yourself another bird, life is too short to deprive ourselves of little pleasures


----------



## Owlet

Whow!! The pics are beautiful and so Shelby and Sunny!!


----------



## Budgiekin

Your sunshine boys are just that; rays of sunshine! Your "glow birdie" comment made me laugh. 

Sunny and Shelby can come over to play anytime!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SillieLillie9714 said:



Awesome pictures of your handsome boys, Deb! Thanks, Pate!

Lillie: Mrs. Deb, my two boyfriends look extremely handsome in their pictures

Click to expand...

Sunny and Shelby :lovers: send kisses to their girl!! 
xoxoxox



eduardo said:



Lucy,
I do hope you can get yourself another bird, life is too short to deprive ourselves of little pleasures

Click to expand...

I think a little friend for Sunny will make both of you very happy! Shelby wants you to name the friend after him.  Since you have a budgie named Sunny -- Shelby's jealous!



Owlet said:



Whow!! The pics are beautiful and so Shelby and Sunny!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks very much. 



Budgiekin said:



Your sunshine boys are just that; rays of sunshine! Your "glow birdie" comment made me laugh. 

Sunny and Shelby can come over to play anytime! 

Click to expand...

 "Shine little glow-bird, shimmer, shimmer".


Sunny and Shelby are planning a valentine party -- please tell your flock they are all invited!!*


----------



## Erika

*


eduardo said:



They said that birds don't count as pets - go figure- so I was allowed to get budgies. Here I am, after a few months, I have four budgies and two cockatiels, LOL. I bet they regret their decision now, haha.


Click to expand...

Hahaha time to go out and get that macaw you always wanted, the landlord wont mind the noise or mess 
Actually, im not sure how noisy macaws are, maybe not noisy at all...
How about a guard ostrich instead *


----------



## aka.pody

They are having the best time. Isn't it great watching them just have fun. 
Great pictures.


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Well, I have two opportunities! The pair is a male and female, which I wonder if Sunny will be pushed aside by the bonded pair, or wait a month or so for a baby that is growing as we speak and will be ready to go shortly.

I feel so sorry for the pair....the guy is going to college this fall and can't take them with. He is willing to drive here with them and meet at a restaurant...I would take a friend with me.

The other baby I know nothing about as far as color, sex etc. Waiting to get an email back from her.

I really don't think my landlord will mind...he knows I'll keep the place clean and I think that is more what he cares about or if neighbors would say the make too much noise.

Will keep you posted....thanks for all the support. Will have to call my place Nana's Nest pretty soon. ha:budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie:*


----------



## eduardo

Erika said:


> *
> 
> Hahaha time to go out and get that macaw you always wanted, the landlord wont mind the noise or mess
> Actually, im not sure how noisy macaws are, maybe not noisy at all...
> How about a guard ostrich instead *


:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NanaLucy129 said:



Well, I have two opportunities! The pair is a male and female, which I wonder if Sunny will be pushed aside by the bonded pair, or wait a month or so for a baby that is growing as we speak and will be ready to go shortly.

Will keep you posted....thanks for all the support. Will have to call my place Nana's Nest pretty soon. ha:budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie:

Click to expand...

I'd be concerned about trying to introduce a bonded pair to your little guy. I think he'd end up being the third wheel and there would be fighting... You'd end up having to get a 4th to even things out.

I'd personally wait for the baby. I think Sunny will bond better with a younger bird and that you should only get one more at this time anyway. Just my thoughts.*


----------



## eduardo

My thoughts exactly!


----------

